# Has anyone else stopped getting updates?



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

The last update I got was 2020.8.1. My car always has a WiFi connection when I'm home, which, like most people, is all the time now, except for brief trips to the supermarket. There have been seven firmware releases since then.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

According to TeslaFi, 8.8% of the fleet is still on that version of firmware.
https://teslafi.com/firmware/ 
It's still the third-most-popular version of software (behind 2020.12.5 and 2020.8.3).



sterickson said:


> There have been seven firmware releases since then.


Most people skip the majority of the releases. And not everybody gets updated at the same time. Just watch TeslaFi's counts. Don't worry about updates unless you're stuck on a version that has less than 1% adoption.


----------



## Tucker (May 30, 2017)

I was 8.1 then like Wednesday I got 8.3 then Friday I got 12.3. Thought I was being left out


----------



## StarModel3 (Dec 27, 2018)

Just got 12.5 installed today.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

When I saw 3 days in a row of 12.5 getting close to 1,000 installs, I went out to the garage and checked for updates. The second day I got it. If I hadn't checked, it might have been days later before I would have had it installed.

If your car is in the garage gathering dust because you're working from home, if you want the latest and greatest, you need to wake it up and check for updates. The squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## Boggtj01 (Sep 27, 2017)

Rick Steinwand said:


> When I saw 3 days in a row of 12.5 getting close to 1,000 installs, I went out to the garage and checked for updates. The second day I got it. If I hadn't checked, it might have been days later before I would have had it installed.
> 
> If your car is in the garage gathering dust because you're working from home, if you want the latest and greatest, you need to wake it up and check for updates. The squeaky wheel gets the grease.


I check every day and have yet to get 12.5. I've been sitting on 8.3 for a few weeks now. I used to get the updates fairly early on; now it seems like I'm towards the end.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I'm an owner since 9/2018 and have had FSD since day 1. IMO, both of those tend to increase the chance of an early update.


----------



## Boggtj01 (Sep 27, 2017)

Went out to my car this morning as I’m in the process of doing a chrome delete and did 2 button reboot and right after doing that 2020.12.5 started downloading. I had checked before doing the reboot and nothing was there.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Boggtj01 said:


> Went out to my car this morning as I'm in the process of doing a chrome delete and did 2 button reboot and right after doing that 2020.12.5 started downloading. I had checked before doing the reboot and nothing was there.


I tried that the day before I got the update and it didn't work for me. I figured that people that reboot a lot, potentially are having issues, and this would increment a counter somewhere that would work in their favor, assuming the fix was in the next update.

I did have issues after the update tho. It seemed laggy and I was having trouble a couple of times unlocking the door (phone as key). All was fixed after that reboot tho.

Now I wish there was some way to trigger it while sitting on my LR couch. I tried reviewing "upgrades", but no dice.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

sterickson said:


> The last update I got was 2020.8.1. My car always has a WiFi connection when I'm home, which, like most people, is all the time now, except for brief trips to the supermarket. There have been seven firmware releases since then.


Have you tested your connection in your garage with the browser? Speedtest.net comes to mind. Although I have Google Nest, my garage is a good 50 ft from my router, so the garage router to LR router is longer than the max-distance of 20ft recommended by Google and I have a LOT of routers in the 240-plex I live in. That said, I still have 40 mb down and 10 up when I run speedtest (and 100 down and 10 up in my living room). Although I'm always connected on the 5ghz wi-fi band in my garage, some have suggested that doesn't work for them and maintain that you need 2.4 ghz for your Tesla.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Boggtj01 said:


> Went out to my car this morning as I'm in the process of doing a chrome delete and did 2 button reboot and right after doing that 2020.12.5 started downloading. I had checked before doing the reboot and nothing was there.


I don't think it's fail safe and I don't know what Tesla checks on the back end, but I basically did the same thing to get 12.5. One car received the notification so I started the install. I got in the other car, checked for updates, nothing. Rebooted and immediately started downloading. Why they wanted me to reboot and what flag that changes or resets I don't know. If the SW was already staged for the second car, I'm not sure why the download didn't start immediately when I went to the screen to check.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

The Stats app shows a significant number of vehicles still on the 2020.8 series, but less than 4% on the 2020.12 (the version I'm on). They report about 25% on 2020.12.5. So, I assume it's "coming soon to a vehicle near you".


----------



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

I rebooted the car today. After that, it says 2020.12.5 is available, but that I should connect to Wi-Fi to download it. But it is connected already. Close, but yet so far.


----------



## Jakey (Oct 6, 2016)

After reading about rebooting to get the car to update I went out and tried it. 

It worked for me. Upgrade software started downloading after reboot.


----------



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

Tucker said:


> the dashcam viewer locked up on me a couple times while looking at some old footage and had to do a couple resets.


Okay ... though I'm not sure how that relates to getting firmware updates.


----------



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

Well, while it seem like the rest of the world has installed 2020.12.5, according to TeslaFi, my car finally updated last night, after 37 days, from 2020.8.1 to ... drumroll ... 2020.8.3. Hrmph.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

sterickson said:


> Well, while it seem like the rest of the world has installed 2020.12.5, according to TeslaFi, my car finally updated last night, after 37 days, from 2020.8.1 to ... drumroll ... 2020.8.3. Hrmph.


Still a little pocket out there on the .8 series - about 13%. They aren't done testing with you yet !!


----------



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

And tonight, I got 2020.12.10.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

This morning I finally got an upgrade from 8.1...to 8.3.  I have a LR RWD M3 with HW2.5 and AP.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

sterickson said:


> And tonight, I got 2020.12.10.


That's kind of like being constipated, and wishing for results. Now it never ends.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I'm still stuck on 8.3 as well, and it's clear 12.6 has rolled out en mass and already on the tail end of the curve. Of course the car is only driven a few times a week now to the store, but I did wake it and force a software check several times. I also don't have it pluggd in all the time as I usually would, so it is sleeping most of the time. Though I do see it wake up on its own for a few hours many days....usually that means it's downloading something.
I plugged it in to charge tonight, if nothing by tomorrow I will give the computer a good hard reset.


----------



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

Yup still stuck here on 8.2. I usually get my updates very quickly.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I woke mine up and ran an errand, checking for updates about 20 times total. Even rebooted it for good measure. I'm still on 12.5, HW 2.5.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

LR RWD birthed 06/18. I was on 12.5 with HW2.5. Two days ago I was upgraded to HW3.0 at the Charlotte service center. Yesterday I was notified on the app and in the car of a software update to 12.11.1. I haven’t applied it yet as I haven’t set back up the WiFi. The things I lost in the HW upgrade were the WiFi setups and I had to re-connect our two iPhones; all other data was retained from 2.5 to 3.0. I was told by the service manager that whether the info is retained is a function of how well the firmware testing goes after the hardware upgrade. He said they had done 3 upgrades the previous day and two were smooth as mine was but one was problematic and settings/data were lost.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

SalisburySam said:


> He said they had done 3 upgrades the previous day and two were smooth as mine was but one was problematic and settings/data were lost.


Just noticed that while all my settings were preserved for the retrofit a month ago however my beach buggy progress was lost. Shucks guess I have something to do in quarantine now lol


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

12.11.1 _finally_ came in today! Hopefully it is pushing to everyone. Not traffic light sensing for me, but I do get pretty traffic cones, and more importantly could quickly grab a log and push out a month-overdue DBC update.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

JWardell said:


> ...but I did wake it and force a software check several times. ...


 How does one force a software check??


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Klaus-rf said:


> How does one force a software check??


When you open the software menu it will show checking for software updates. Might just be a placebo though.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

JWardell said:


> When you open the software menu it will show checking for software updates. Might just be a placebo though.


No, it definitely works. Might only be 6 hours sooner, but I've had updates start DL'ing after checking.


----------



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

And still on 8.2 here. No amount of resets or button pushing has helped.


----------

